# Is that a...?



## TheOtherDrew (Sep 25, 2015)

So far only one person has recognized my little guy as a chihuahua. 

I've only had him a few weeks, but he's been called a jack russel twice, a rat terrier once and a few days ago a little girl even pointed at him and said "Look mommy a bunny!" :laughing5:

What's the oddest thing anyone's ever confused your chi with?


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Well that is interesting, thou I do have to say that little girl calling your dog a bunny is priceless! :toothy8:

But I haven't had anyone call my pup something too different, other then my famly calling my girl a rat!!

I am quite surprise about how many people ask about what breed she is and not knowing what she was. Most seem surprise to find out she is a chi!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If I have all 5 of mine out together it confuses people. They ask what breed they are and I reply 'Smooth Coat Chihuahuas'. They invariably ask 'what about that one?' to which I reply' Yes, he/she is a Smooth Coat Chihuahua' 'and that one?' 'Yes, they are all Smooth Coat Chihuahuas' and so on lol
Because they are all different colours, sizes and coat types it really throws people


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Because of BG & Sonny's coloring I get Mini Pin a lot LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

People often ask me what breed they are and suggest other breeds too, but no one has ever called them bunnies. You win. LOL 

Generally people tend to know Lilo is a chi, probably because she is the stereotypical chi colour, but the black and tans seem to cause more confusion. The funniest thing is that Flickr, the picture hosting site I upload my photos on, adds automatic tags from what they detect in the pictures... and every time I upload pictures of Lilo, it tags her as a cat. :lol:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Nobody's ever asked what breed mine are however my family have called them 'rats' before


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

When she was a puppy, people would ask me if Tinkerbell was a Rottweiller. Yeah huh. A 2lbs rottie pup. Now, people tend to think she's a MinPin. 

As for Gizmo, 9 out of 10 people ask us if he's a Papillion. I assume we'll get the same with Finley when he fills out.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*A Siamese cat!*

Skippyjonjones. I admit he does look like the adorable Siamese cat from the children's book. LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Nobody's ever asked what breed mine are however my family have called them 'rats' before


Yep I bet we've all heard that one too many times unfortunately. :roll eyes: A lot of my friends and my boyfriend's family called chihuahuas rats too before getting to know our chis properly. Now they love them!



SinisterKisses said:


> When she was a puppy, people would ask me if Tinkerbell was a Rottweiller. Yeah huh. A 2lbs rottie pup.


Oh yeah I got that one a few times too with my previous chi (who was black and tan), a rottweiler puppy. :laughing5:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I must confess i do sometimes tell people that Bibi is a Miniature Dobermann and Harley is a Teacup German Shepherd....


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

People have asked me if Hunley was a miniature pitbull (back when his ears flopped). Teacup German Shepherd.. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I must confess i do sometimes tell people that Bibi is a Miniature Dobermann and Harley is a Teacup German Shepherd....


:toothy8: This is hilarious. I might have to start calling Tink a teacup Rotti after hearing that!


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol, teacup German Shepherd! Too funny.

I hate the rat cliche too. Come on people, be original!

Lola is rarely mistaken for another breed though she has been called a min pin which I can understand but also a dachshund, what?? 

The funniest is when my niece thought she was a cat for the longest, then she changed to a hyena. My brother swears he did not teach her to say that. Lol.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

People have asked if mine are Pomeranians. I have also had a lot of people say they didn't think they liked little dogs but after meeting Beverly they like them! She is a sweetheart. Bentley is a little terror though, lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I get Papillon with my two black and white girls. Especially Ava, since her ear fringe is so long. I get teacup or miniature chihuahuas lot too. But most of the time people guess correctly.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Ive never really had much confusion with Pablo he looks like your typical Chi, but my other one on the other hand has had so much!

Neeva is a 5 month old black and tan LC, Ive had people ask if she's a Guinea Pig lol! You can't make out her features on her face as its all black so people are always confused to what breed she is, its crazy the amount of people that don't know you can get a long haired chihuahua! Ive actually had people be like "are you sure you can maybe you were sold a mix?" I just laugh now it is sometimes hilarious!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I must confess i do sometimes tell people that Bibi is a Miniature Dobermann and Harley is a Teacup German Shepherd....


HA HA HA since you admitted to it I will to I say Sonny is a mini GSD too LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Huly said:


> HA HA HA since you admitted to it I will to I say Sonny is a mini GSD too LOL


Well obviously, as they are twins they must be the same breed! :laughing5:


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

My friend, Johnny, calls mine swamp rabbits. I don't see the resemblance except that both are small and cute.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I offer get Pappilion on my long coats! Ivy seems to be classic chihuahua....everyone seems to know what she is.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

manydogz said:


> My friend, Johnny, calls mine swamp rabbits. I don't see the resemblance except that both are small and cute.


Can you post pics of your dogs?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Huly said:


> Because of BG & Sonny's coloring I get Mini Pin a lot LOL


I can see that. My Bella was a Min Pin. But what surprises me is that few people ever knew Bella's breed. So, hey, at least the people mistaking your Chis for Min Pins know what a Min Pin is! LOL!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I must confess i do sometimes tell people that Bibi is a Miniature Dobermann and Harley is a Teacup German Shepherd....


Hahaha!!!! Now, that's funny!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

TheOtherDrew said:


> So far only one person has recognized my little guy as a chihuahua.
> 
> I've only had him a few weeks, but he's been called a jack russel twice, a rat terrier once and a few days ago a little girl even pointed at him and said "Look mommy a bunny!" :laughing5:
> 
> What's the oddest thing anyone's ever confused your chi with?


We definitely need to see a pic of your Chi!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Ive never really had much confusion with Pablo he looks like your typical Chi, but my other one on the other hand has had so much!
> 
> Neeva is a 5 month old black and tan LC, Ive had people ask if she's a Guinea Pig lol! You can't make out her features on her face as its all black so people are always confused to what breed she is, its crazy the amount of people that don't know you can get a long haired chihuahua! Ive actually had people be like "are you sure you can maybe you were sold a mix?" I just laugh now it is sometimes hilarious!


a Guinea Pig?!?! Now that is funny! She does not look like a Guinea Pig, lol.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Can you post pics of your dogs?


Yes, I will. As soon as I figure out how to do it. I've had problems doing it on other forums and need to find the easiest site to use. I am not a computer expert.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

manydogz said:


> Yes, I will. As soon as I figure out how to do it. I've had problems doing it on other forums and need to find the easiest site to use. I am not a computer expert.



Try photo bucket. Most of us use that. I'd say it's the easiest. I'm not too computer savvy either. There is a tutorial on here in how to do it. Or you can download the app to your phone. Upload a pic to photo bucket, copy and paste here. I find that easier.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I get asked a lot, when I say chihuahua, "mixed with?". And then I go to explain she is a rescue pound puppy so to be 100% certain, I have no idea. I'm
Pretty sure she is full chi due to her tiny size, but you never know. She is a deer head though, and I think that throws people. She doesn't have that typical, adorable, round face chi look. My favorite comment I have gotten, "what is she??? Chihuahua mixed with what, hampster? I want one."


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Corona Pup said:


> I get asked a lot, when I say chihuahua, "mixed with?". And then I go to explain she is a rescue pound puppy so to be 100% certain, I have no idea. I'm
> Pretty sure she is full chi due to her tiny size, but you never know. She is a deer head though, and I think that throws people. She doesn't have that typical, adorable, round face chi look. My favorite comment I have gotten, "what is she??? Chihuahua mixed with what, hampster? I want one."


 A chi mixed with Hamster? Did someone actually say that about our little Roni. She is tiny. I've always thought her to be full chi. It's amazing the things people say, when they simply have no clue about the breed. Lately I just smile and nod and have a nice day, when they are anything but friendly.


----------



## Kyky (Sep 13, 2015)

Here in Italy the chihuahuas are loved by few people. I don't know why but it seems that Italians love more big dogs. 
When they see my Gaia have different reactions: they say she is beautiful or that she is a mix between a rat and a bat. 
I don't care, I love Gaia and for me she is special. 
It's much better instead to restaurants: she is so small so I can get her everywhere and she sits at the table with us


----------

